# Thigh oath



## Matthew1344 (Aug 16, 2014)

Does thight mean thigh... Or does it mean private parts?


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2014)

That's always been my understanding.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 17, 2014)

As for the word itself: יְרֵכִֽי , it generally means "thigh" or "soft part", as in the soft flesh behind the leg. It also can be used to mean "descendants" (as in those who come from your thigh, or loins), or even the "innermost part of a building." 

All in all, I think Calvin's take on it is best: He acknowledges that it is an outward form of solemn swearing, there are many speculations about its origins, "but because I do not willingly follow uncertain conjectures, I leave the question undecided."

I note that when I was working in the Middle East among Bedouins of Iraq some 30 years ago, during story-telling over tea I'd sometimes see one herdsman seal a promise by putting his hand under the seated leg of the other. It was usually done somewhat informally, but it tells me that the gesture has survived in that land for millennia.


----------



## One Little Nail (Aug 17, 2014)

Vic I think I'll just take your word on that


----------

